# 

## inwestor

Zatoczylem koło 14 lat eksploatacj i jestem w tym samym miejscu co kiedyś. Przepalił się wymiennik z kwasówki w moim kondensacie  Vaillancie. Czyli kupować nowy czy naprawiać czytaj nowy wymiennik. Jak kondensaty spisują sie u Was ? W zasadzie wcale nie jestem przywiązany do Vaillanta  coraz mocniej chodzi mi po głowie kondensatu Termeta ? 
Ostatnio też chodzą sluchy o kondensatach z wymiennikami Alu krzemianowymi ponoć są bezkonkurencyjne i niezniszczalne do tego same się czyszczą?

----------


## Adam626

możesz spróbować buderus GB162 (wymiennik samoczyszczący) lub następca.
Dożywotnie to chyba tylko żeliwne typu buderus g124x

----------


## inwestor

Dzięki,
Ale ten buderus to stojący   :sad:  ja potrzebuję wiszący.

Sprawdziłem w międzyczasie i czuję się oszukany polityką Vaillanta. Nie ma żadnego ich zamiennika. Przy obecnym odpowiedniku przyłącza do przeróbki, regulator pogodowy do kosza chyba nawet czujka pogodowa do śmieci. 
Czyli cała zabawa od nowa.
Zaczyna wygladać na to że bardziej sie opłaca wymienić części w starym kotle wymiennik nawet jak wymienię wszystko to wyjdzie taniej niż nowy + regulator , czujka i przeróbki komina i instalacji.
 :sad:

----------


## autorus

Też miałem Vaillanta, i też umarł. W sumie nie wiem czy mam do niego pretensje, działał 10 lat, ale nic się już zrobić nie dało. Ja wymieniłem na nowy kocioł. 
Zobaczymy ile ten będzie chodził.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Ja mam junkers cerapur acu z wbudowanym zasobnikiem 42 l . Bardzo dobrze się spisuje , żadnych problemów od nowości ...

----------


## Elfir

ja mam Junkersa Cerapur i od nowości same problemy.

----------


## talar

> ja mam Junkersa Cerapur i od nowości same problemy.


Elfir ktos cie w konia zrobil z ta gwarancja. Sam kupowalem kociol 8 miesiecy przed uruchomieniem i nie ma czegos takiego jak obowiazek uruchomienia w 6 miesiecy. Owszem po tym czasie (szosty miesiac od zakupu) zaczyna sie skracac gwarancja, ale ona caly czas jest wazna. Mam cerapur smart od ponad roku i sobie chwale.

----------


## Misterhajt

14 lat bezproblemowej eksploatacji?
Człowieku, ty się ciesz! Teraz, to te kotły wytrzymują tylko gwarancję, bo i kosztują tyle, ile mają wytrzymać + 2 lata dłużej.
Tak samo jest z akumulatorami samochodowymi, pralkami, telefonami i co tam se jeszcze dopiszesz. Są relatywnie tanie, w porównaniu z takim samym towarem sprzed lat dziesięciu i są robione tylko na określoną wytrzymałość.

----------


## Adam626

kocioł z wymiennikiem żeliwnym Buderus G124x - działa 15 lat bez awarii i bez serwisu :smile:

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

> Ja mam junkers cerapur acu z wbudowanym zasobnikiem 42 l . Bardzo dobrze się spisuje , żadnych problemów od nowości ...


Drogi JarekKRK45, 

Dziękujemy za pozytywną opinię! Dla każdego producenta najważniejsze jest zadowolenie klienta ze swoich produktów, jak również fakt, że wielu klientów po latach eksploatacji swojego kotła marki Junkers wybiera później nowy kocioł tej samej marki. 
W celu uzyskania bardziej szczegółowych informacji o kotłach kondensacyjnych marki Junkers z rodziny Cerapur zachęcam do odwiedzenia strony internetowej: http://www.junkers.pl/produkty/kotly...kondensacyjne/. 
Chętnie odpowiem na ewentualne pytania. 
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## Konsultant marki Buderus

> Dzięki,
> Ale ten buderus to stojący   ja potrzebuję wiszący.
> 
> Sprawdziłem w międzyczasie i czuję się oszukany polityką Vaillanta. Nie ma żadnego ich zamiennika. Przy obecnym odpowiedniku przyłącza do przeróbki, regulator pogodowy do kosza chyba nawet czujka pogodowa do śmieci. 
> Czyli cała zabawa od nowa.
> Zaczyna wygladać na to że bardziej sie opłaca wymienić części w starym kotle wymiennik nawet jak wymienię wszystko to wyjdzie taniej niż nowy + regulator , czujka i przeróbki komina i instalacji.


Witam, 

W ofercie marki Buderus znajdują się wiszące kotły kotły kondensacyjne Logamax plus GB162V3, o modulowanej pracy palnika w zakresie 2,7-45 kW. 
Kocioł posiada solidna i niezawodną konstrukcję, kompaktowe wymiary oraz wysoką sprawność pracy. Więcej szczegółowych informacji o produkcie znajduje się na stronie http://www.buderus.pl/produkty/kateg...62v3-45kw.html.
W razie pytań – chętnie pomogę.
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Buderus

----------


## Andrzejjj

mam termeta  nie pamiętam typu otwarta komora 22 lata trzy razy czyszczenie wiem że może nieekonomiczny ale technicznie super

----------


## mariusz05

> mam termeta  nie pamiętam typu otwarta komora 22 lata trzy razy czyszczenie wiem że może nieekonomiczny ale technicznie super


Ale wtedy wymienniki robili z miedzi a obecnie różne wynalazki które testują na klientach.

----------


## adam_mk

Nic nie rozumiecie!
Przecież każdy producent Was - inwestorów KOCHA!!!
To w Waszym najlepszym interesie CIĄGLE prowadzi badania i wprowadza ulepszenie i nowe modele.
ROBI TO TAK SZYBKO, ze do starych już wracać nie warto, a zresztą... części i tak już prawie nie ma...

NIE CHCECIE mieć w przyzwoitej cenie urządzeń najnowocześniejszych?
Najnowocześniejsze to czasem i DWA RAZY DO ROKU się pojawiają!
DLA WAS!
Nic - tylko chwalić i brać.
*Jak najczęściej...*
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

Witam, 

Postęp techniki związany z stosowaniem nowych materiałów, dzięki którym można uzyskać wyższą sprawność lub wyższą niezawodność pracy jest widoczny w każdej dziedzinie techniki, więc jest również wykorzystywany w technice grzewczej. Obecnie w kotłach kondensacyjnych marki Junkers z rodziny Cerapur wymienniki ciepła wykonane są ze specjalnego stopu aluminiowo-krzemowego z dodatkiem magnezu, dzięki czemu są bardziej odporne na korozję w kontakcie z kondensatem oraz cechują się wyższą trwałością. 
W razie pytań, pozostaję do dyspozycji. 

Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## adam_mk

"wymienniki ciepła wykonane są ze specjalnego *stopu aluminiowo-krzemowego z dodatkiem magnezu,* dzięki czemu są bardziej odporne na korozję w kontakcie z kondensatem oraz cechują się wyższą trwałością. "

I ja mam w to uwierzyć?!!! :mad: 

Adam M.

----------


## wg39070

> "wymienniki ciepła wykonane są ze specjalnego *stopu aluminiowo-krzemowego z dodatkiem magnezu,* dzięki czemu są bardziej odporne na korozję w kontakcie z kondensatem oraz cechują się wyższą trwałością. "
> 
> I ja mam w to uwierzyć?!!!
> 
> Adam M.


Nie musisz. Wiara jest sprawą indywidualną. Każdy mierzy swoją miarą.

----------


## adam_mk

Czemu robią te wymienniki z takiego badziewia?
Aby było co udoskonalać?
Czemu nie zrobią tych wymienników DOBRZE?
UCZĄ SIĘ dopiero - co się nadaje?
Dziwne...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Moja wiara czy niewiara opiera się na znajomości (praktycznej) własności różnych materiałów.
(W Wiki można poczytać o własnościach i kłamstw tam jest mało na ten temat.)
O magnezie piszą tak:

Magnez jest srebrzystobiałym metalem, który staje się kowalny w wysokiej temperaturze, *dość łatwo utlenia się na powietrzu*, ale podobnie jak w przypadku glinu, proces korozji jest hamowany przez pasywację. W przeciwieństwie do glinu (PBR = 1,2 :cool:  magnez ma jednak niekorzystny współczynnik Pillinga i Bedwortha (PBR = 0,80),* w efekcie czego powłoka pasywacyjna jest mniej skuteczna*.
Powoli *reaguje z gorącą wodą* (>70 °C) tworząc wodorotlenek magnezu. Jest całkowicie odporny na działanie alkaliów, natomiast *energicznie reaguje z kwasami* z wytworzeniem odpowiednich soli i wydzieleniem wodoru.

Uważasz, ze elektrony i magnale to dobry materiał na wymiennik PŁOMIENIOWO-WODNY ?
Wiesz jaki odczyn mają skropliny w takim kotle?

Adam M.

----------


## kuusamo

Magnez jest tutaj dodatkiem stopowym. W tego rodzaju stopach (AlSi) odpowiada za zwiększenie odporności na korozję ogólną i naprężeniową. Jest go niewiele bo tylko 0.1-0.5%. Jego własności fizykochemiczne jako czysty metal mają się nijak do własności stopu w którym jest użyty.

----------


## adam_mk

Może.
Wiele razy próbowałem wykręcić jaką śrubkę ze stopu Alu na którą zadziałała wilgoć i temperatura.
Stalowe, to jeszcze, jeszcze, ale mosiężne...

Kleją to do obudowy klejem biurowym białym czy przykręcają?
I co? Nie "kwitnie"?

Latać to nie musi. Nie waga jest tu najważniejszym kryterium.
Dla mnie - namiastka urządzenia DOBREGO.
Pracuje do końca gwarancji i jeszcze ze trzy dni dłużej...
Ale tak się teraz robi wszystko. Mądre głowy już o to dbają.

Adam M.

----------


## asolt

> a czy ktoś korzysta z kotłów marki defro - czy ma ktoś doświadczenie z tym producentem odnośnie kotłów  gazowych ? 
> chyba są od niedawna na rynku kotły gazowe -ale możę ktoś już coś możę się wypowiedzieć 
> z góry dziękuję


Czy Defro nie stac na PP?, pytasz juz od co najmniej miesiaca na FM o kotły gazowe Defro, nikt nie odpowiada, kilka postów miales skasowane. Dział marketingu Defro ma tak małe srodki na reklamę ze musi korzystac ze spamowania na FM?.

----------


## fotohobby

Zobacz sobie jeszcze wątek o zużyciu prądu przez PC  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> a czy ktoś korzysta z kotłów marki defro


Są koszmarne. Pod żadnym pozorem nie kupuj!

----------


## piotrstefanski222

a średnia żywotność ogólnie kotła gazowego szacowana jest przez producentów na?…… pytam bo mam nowy kocioł i chcę się przygotować  na ilośc spokojnych dni i nocy i policzyć sobie mniej więcej kiedy i dlaczego :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

> a średnia żywotność ogólnie kotła gazowego szacowana jest przez producentów na?…… pytam bo mam nowy kocioł i chcę się przygotować  na ilośc spokojnych dni i nocy i policzyć sobie mniej więcej kiedy i dlaczego


W zasadzie nie zna się dnia ani godziny. Każde urządzenie może się uszkodzić. Można mówić tylko o prawdopodobieństwie uszkodzenia. Nawet gdy prawdopodobieństwo jest równe zeru to i tak zdarzenie JEST MOŻLIWE. 
Wybierając kocioł gazowy i nie tylko, dobrze jest sprawdzić jak daleko ma się serwis do niego, no i jeszcze jak "skuteczny" w usuwaniu awarii.

----------


## finlandia

> Są koszmarne. Pod żadnym pozorem nie kupuj!


A widzisz? Kolega Cię nie posłuchał. 10 grudnia pytał, a za 11 dni już miał mimo takich opinii  :wink:  
Ja - podobnie jak on - nie mam wątpliwości i kasuję reklamy...

----------


## piotrstefanski222

wczśniejj miałem imergas i po 12 latach się zepsuło mu  :smile:  teraz wszedłem w rodzimą markę  :spam:  mam nadzieję że wytrzyma też 12 lat :smile:

----------


## SZUKAMINFO

> Są koszmarne. Pod żadnym pozorem nie kupuj!


Skąd taka opinia? Jakieś konkrety? Doświadczenia?

----------


## Robinson74

*SZUKAMINFO*, takie czytanie postów po fakcie często nie oddaje kontekstu (np. ironii, żartu itp.), tym bardziej, że zacytowany tekst został już usunięty przez moderatora.

----------


## finlandia

W ostatnim czasie jedna z firm mocno spamuje na forum. A mytu tego nie lubimy... i lepiej odpuścić, niż zakładać kolejne klony. Jak kiedyś sprawdzę nicki po IP to będzie ciekawie...  :big grin:

----------


## Bertha

Kiedyś zgadałem się z ludźmi, mają stary kociołek do CO, taki ponad 20 letni. Producent dalej niż Niemcy, nie widziałem urządzenia, słyszałem że stosują jakieś sztuczki  z kluczem aby działał. Skoro grzeje, to komora cała mimo tylu lat.  Może dlatego  działa, że taki stary?

----------


## Groinstal

> a średnia żywotność ogólnie kotła gazowego szacowana jest przez producentów na?…… pytam bo mam nowy kocioł i chcę się przygotować  na ilośc spokojnych dni i nocy i policzyć sobie mniej więcej kiedy i dlaczego


10 lat.

----------


## inwestor

Podsumuję z "niewielkim"   :wink:  opóźnieniem  wątek. Większa naprawa jak widać wystąpiła po 13 latach użytkowania.
Muszę zwrócić nieco honor Vailantowi gdyż nie było żadnych problemów z zakupem wymiennika. Generalnie kocioł ma budowę modułową i części są dostępne.
Wymiana czegoś to proste czynności mechaniczne. Ceny części są na tyle niskie że jest sens ekonomiczny naprawy kotła. Po wymianie wymiennika kocioł pracuje dalej prawidłowo. 
Zainstalowany był w 2003r pewnie czekać go będzie kiedyś wymiana wentylatora może pompy może zaworu trójdrogowego. Jednak są to części w miarę niedrogie.
Kocioł jest serwisowany co roku od kilkunastu lat moimi rękami. Żeby miał wysoką sprawność ma czyszczony wymiennik po stronie ogniowej co roku, zaś po stronie wodnej co 4-5 lat. Ma w instalacji wodę z inhibitorem korozji i jakimś szuwaksem zmniejszającym odkładanie się kamienia. W grzejnikach nic się nie dzieje na filtrze odkłada się b.mało płatków z korozji grzejników. Oby tak dalej.

----------

